# venison and chicken



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

this concoction had 1/2 deer liver. 2 hearts, 2 kidneys, and 1/2 lb chicken. no fat. made some patties with just salt, onion/garlic pwd. and pepper. turned out great as a patty. gonna mix with some sausage seasoning to see how it goes. anybody else experiment with this?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ill order you a pizza so you don’t have to eat all that nasty shit


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i couldn't believe the taste. it was really good. trying to figure out how to put it on the grill.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i couldn't believe the taste. it was really good. trying to figure out how to put it on the grill.
> jack


Mix in cracker to get it to hold together or put it in sausage casings?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, i think i gonna have to stuff it. but that shit is really good with the sausage seasonings.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kinda of like a cajun boudin recipe.]
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Andrew Zimmern would be all over that , Ain't nobody who can cook like Jack .


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Chop some onion and garlic and mix in in with a big tablespoon or three of tomato sauce, stuff in a bell pepper and cook over indirect heat on grill with something fatty (sausage, chicken thighs, etc.) on the hot side for smoke.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i couldn't believe the taste. it was really good. trying to figure out how to put it on the grill.
> jack
> [/QUO
> feed it to the dog he can crap it out and then you have a natural binder and casing to put on the grill. It could only improve it.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i couldn't believe the taste. it was really good.
> jack


Jack, Jack, Jack.......I'm thinking you got that recipe straight from the icehouse district.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i mixed up a lb. with 3 tbs. tony's i had made. fried up a sample and it really kinda tastes like boudin. i guess it's the liver flavor. gonna smoke some this afternoon.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

RIP to your toilet.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> RIP to your toilet.


That and a 18 pack of natty light!!! Wooooooo!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> That and a 18 pack of natty light!!! Wooooooo!!


Was that thunder I just heard, or was it Jack?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like it's ready to smoke.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How many inches can you get in your mouth before you gag?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> How many inches can you get in your mouth before you gag?


probably less than you.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Geeze. You capped it off with collagen and Natty. It's like you're trying out for that Joe Rogan show back in the day.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Those look pretty good Jack, then again they look kinda like something I let loose this morning.....J/K


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Geeze. You capped it off with collagen and Natty. It's like you're trying out for that Joe Rogan show back in the day.


that guy is hilarious. if you think we talk about the dems. he hits em hard and it's funny as hell although i think he is independent.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

turned out pretty damn good. a little dry but i knew that cause i didn't have any fat in the mix. but the cheese and cracker combo made me eat three of those damn things. some good shit, y'all.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I can’t look at that picture with a straight face.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

is it the eyes?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah has nothing to do with the big black dick looking sausage.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LMAO
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> LMAO
> jack


Ol Splittine is a funny dude! Good humor Sir LMAO


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad that it turned out good for you.


----------

